
Eric Gill: can we separate the artist from the abuser? (2017) - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2017/apr/09/eric-gill-the-body-ditchling-exhibition-rachel-cooke
======
camtarn
It's not mentioned in the article, but Eric Gill was also the designer of the
fonts Gill Sans and Perpetua, raising even more questions - is using a font
designed by a child abuser somehow different from viewing that person's art?

An excellent article from 2009 by Fiona MacCarthy, the author of the mentioned
biography, can be found here:

[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2009/oct/17/eric-gill-
exhi...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2009/oct/17/eric-gill-exhibition-
fiona-maccarthy)

